# latex paint on cedar siding



## Jason89 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a cedar siding house to work on that was painted 5 years ago with super spec semigloss. Many areas on the house are bubbling and peeling. I would say this is 10 % of the house. Therefore most of the house looks and feels sound, at least for now. What is the best process to approach this job? Do I stick with the latex paint or do I switch to latex stain?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I had same type of deal 2 years ago. They had it painted for only 1 year and this happened to them. I pressure washed, scraped, sanded, primed and used Duration. This method worked like a charm.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jason89 said:


> I have a cedar siding house to work on that was painted 5 years ago with super spec semigloss. Many areas on the house are bubbling and peeling. I would say this is 10 % of the house. Therefore most of the house looks and feels sound, at least for now. What is the best process to approach this job? Do I stick with the latex paint or do I switch to latex stain?


whoops....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> I had same type of deal 2 years ago. They had it painted for only 1 year and this happened to them. I pressure washed, scraped, sanded, primed and used Duration. This method worked like a charm.:thumbsup:


Duration is VERY heavy and I don't recomend for this application.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Jason89 said:


> I have a cedar siding house to work on that was painted 5 years ago with super spec semigloss. Many areas on the house are bubbling and peeling. I would say this is 10 % of the house. Therefore most of the house looks and feels sound, at least for now. What is the best process to approach this job? Do I stick with the latex paint or do I switch to latex stain?


What type of cedar? shakes? claps? smooth? rough?


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure about the shakes, I used a Cabot's pigmented on cedar siding on my house as well as others, So far no issue with peeling:


----------



## Jason89 (Apr 21, 2008)

cedar clapboard - rough

My biggest concern is after prep (scrape, wire brush, spot prime with oil), do I proceed with the same super spec latex semigloss, step up to moorglow, or use a latex stain?

The posts so far have been saying stick with the latex paint.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Jason89 said:


> cedar clapboard - rough
> 
> My biggest concern is after prep (scrape, wire brush, spot prime with oil), do I proceed with the same super spec latex semigloss, step up to moorglow, or use a latex stain?
> 
> The posts so far have been saying stick with the latex paint.



The Cabot's is "solid color acrylic Stain" This is what I placed on my personal home as well as other cedar siding houses. On my house I went from a natural brown to a soft yellow... It took a good exterior primer and two coats. I have not had any problems with this, I am sure other acrylic latex paints would work also.:thumbup:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Use the cabots system, it is excellent product as HOUSEPAINTER rec., also if there are any problem areas use cabots problem solver primer and then top coat with cabots prO.V.T...THE product is self-priming


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Duration is VERY heavy and I don't recomend for this application.


Well....let me tell you a little story there NEPSTER.........Duration worked, drive past that house every month or so and my sh*t looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Well....let me tell you a little story there NEPSTER.........Duration worked, drive past that house every month or so and my sh*t looks good :thumbsup:


I was replying thinking he was talking about Cedar shakes ...... easy does it tubby


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I was replying thinking he was talking about Cedar shakes ...... easy does it tubby


:stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> The Cabot's is "solid color acrylic Stain" This is what I placed on my personal home as well as other cedar siding houses. On my house I went from a natural brown to a soft yellow... It took a good exterior primer and two coats. I have not had any problems with this, I am sure other acrylic latex paints would work also.:thumbup:



This is what I use all season long and am using currently on the home we are painting. Rough cedar Cabots Solid Pro VT.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

dincao said:


> Use the cabots system, it is excellent product as HOUSEPAINTER rec., also if there are any problem areas use cabots problem solver primer and then top coat with cabots prO.V.T...THE product is self-priming



I would still oil prime bare spots on any cedar and check the knots for tannin bleed.


----------



## topak (May 13, 2008)

*exterior house paint*

i am not into house paint but when the time i need to deal with it, i trust to the experts in the said arena, the house painters of course...! when it comes to interior or exterior house paint, trust it to the experts! :notworthy:

______________________
www.dasilvapainting.com


----------

